# Punch-I-Nello GOLDSBORO N.C.



## GeorgiaVol (May 26, 2008)

Got these three at the yard sale and cant find any info on.  They look like sodas.  Does anyone know the approx date and contents?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 26, 2008)

close ups


----------



## cobaltbot (May 27, 2008)

Don't know much about the bottles other than the soda? was named after an honery French folklure charachter with a big snozz.  They might be good ones.


----------



## digdug (May 27, 2008)

I did a google on Punch I Nello Goldsboro and found this info-page from a 1911-1912 City Directory
 Royall George C (R & Borden), pres Goldsboro Bldg & Loan Assn
           and Punch I Nello Bottling Co h 201 Ash w
 Here is website that had the info-

http://www.wcpl.org/CTDR131typedweb.htm 

 Cool bottles by the way. Never heard of them before.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 27, 2008)

Might have been an early co. bottle of Nello Beverage HQed in Chattanoga, Tenn..


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 27, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks for the info.  I thought that info page was pretty cool!  I havn't been able to find anything on them as of yet.


----------



## ncbred77 (May 28, 2008)

Nice!  Been looking a decent one for sometime now since its a local and you find 3 at a yard sale in GA.  Send me an email if you want to get rid of one


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 29, 2008)

ncbred77 send me an email please and we should be able to work something out.  I couldn't get an email to you.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's a label for Punch-I-Nello


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 4, 2008)

AWESOME!!!  thanks!


----------

